# Car Audio measurement and time alignment



## oliverlim (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a notebook with a Umik-1 microphone. I have some questions on measuring car audio as it seems you would do it differently from rooms.

1. It seems that you would use mic pointed to the windscreen with averaging of 4-6 positions around the head area with sine waves to get the true FR of each speaker at a time before eqing the result? Or you would use a 30 sec averaging with 90 degrees cal file moving the mic around your head area with RTA/Specturm Pink noise PN? Which would be a better measurement technique?

2. With a Umik-1 I would not need any sound file calibration via REW or loopback and I can trust the group delay or impluse to get my time alignment correct between the 3 way active drivers in my unit?

Any other tips to measure my car audio and get the crossover between the 3 way active speakers would be welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## stuboy (Jan 16, 2010)

I've done car measurements using MLSSA, i did the 6 places around my head in the drivers position with the mic facing sideways as my ear would be and facing the windscreen, can't remember which yielded the better results now. My Xover points were 2.4k and 80Hz i was able to align both left and right perfectly. They were very different as obviously the front right will need to be quieter than the rest. If you can't tweak each channel separately your going to have to massively compromise.
Good luck, and you will be amazed how much bass lift you get in a car! 
Regards
Stuart


----------



## martinbrown993 (Jul 4, 2019)

can i install the sound system in a towing truck? which we use for Roadside Assistance Services, what do you think should i?


----------



## Zeeshankhan (Jan 14, 2020)

i have old toyyota corolla 2003 if i instal sound system It will be ok first it was instal in my tow truck


----------

